

Suggestions for cafe/bars to work, hangout and network in Vancouver? - wasabideveloper

Hi guys,<p>I'm traveling to Canada and wanted suggestions on good spots to work (cafe) and places to have a drink and network with entreprenuers, hackers, makers, etc.. Can someone suggest an area to explore?<p>Thank you.
======
meztez
Walk around the city. There is no absolute best place. Hang around where the
steam clock is in Gastown. West Van is also great. Nice places on Robson
street close to Burrard too. The library is also worth a check and was
featured in a bunch of movies (on Georgia). Personally I find Yaletown a bit
boring but if you want "relax" and "not cheap" go to Blenz on Helmcken.

------
kfawcett
Gastown. Places around Hastings and Cordova.. check out the Woodwards
building.. JJ Bean in there is great. If you want hipsters, check out Main
Street.

